# polespearing? legal near shore?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

I see now that there is a difference between a speargun and polespearing... does the law see a difference too?

Can I go swim near shore and use a polespear unlike a true speargun?

Thanks.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

No difference in FL between polespear and speargun. Same place that is legal to use a polespear is legal to use a speargun.

It is prohibited within so many yards of a "public" beach...but what constitutes public? Even FWC I have talked to don't know.


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

you can legally shoot under any private dock, jetties around here are off limits no bridges and no public swimming areas whatever that means


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

If a place (i.e. public beach, private seawall, etc.) Is in question, I've found if you ask 10 different FWC officers, you get 10 I'm unwilling to commit answers. No offense to the officers.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Im not sure where your from but over here in choctawahatchee bay you can legally pole spear midbay bridge, rocky bayou bridge, 331 bridge (old broken part) thats just a few im sure there is more places.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

you can spearfish from under any bridge that doesn't allow fishing from the bridge, unless they changed it.


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Public Beach or Public Property, you must be a 100 yards off from public beaches or property, thats how its stated on the FL law books as of two years ago. Yeah dont go near the jetties or for that matter the gulf fishing peir. I had them call the Law on me for being on the old peir and you can spear it legaly, they just hate divers and spearfisherman.


----------



## chasintail05 (Sep 14, 2010)

well there king your correct i live on garniers bayou my whole life i spend more time on and in the water than dry land i was trying to save him the heart ache of dealing with the man if your under a bridge there gonna screw with you one way or another rocky bb sucks my butthole (vis suks)331 is a deep ride and sucks my butthole and mid bays got to many thieves (sharks) so you were correct you can spear there if you wanna deal with it just dont be a dik about next time :thumbsup:


----------

